# مساعدة للبحث عن عمل في السعودية



## eng_youssef_2010 (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

انا مهندس اتصالات والكترونيات
 حديث التخرج
 والان مقيم في المملكة العربية السعودية - جدة 
وابحث عن عمل او بمعنى اصح عن شركات ترغب في مهندسين حديثي التخرج وليس لديهم عدد عريق من سنوات الخبرة

ياريت يا شباب اللي يعرف اسماء شركات ممكن مهندس الاتصالات او الالكترونيات او الشبكات يعمل بها تدلوني عليها

وخوصوا اسماء الشركات اللي بتعمل service على شركات الموبايل او اي شركه في الشبكات

وجزاكم الله خيرا 

ومنتظر مساعدتكم بعد الله عزوجل​


----------



## eng-sawsan (19 مارس 2011)

والله ياريت اذا في اي عضوعندو فكره عن وظائف شاغره رجاءً:11:
يعطينا خبر 
وان شاء الله ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتو ​


----------

